# madone 5.2 and 5200 what is the difference



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

thanks?


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

*huge diff.*

5200 frame is made over seas and isnt even oclv or lug construction. there is probably a component dif. too but i havent even bothered checking with that. my vote is for the 5.2- made in the usa, proven, i would also imagine it rides better, you can bring your money with you when you die. live it up, get the 5.5 now thats a value.


----------



## elistan (Oct 12, 2005)

5200 is made in the USA of oclv and lug construction.

go to www2.trekbikes.com to answer some of your questions




harvestlaser said:


> 5200 frame is made over seas and isnt even oclv or lug construction. there is probably a component dif. too but i havent even bothered checking with that. my vote is for the 5.2- made in the usa, proven, i would also imagine it rides better, you can bring your money with you when you die. live it up, get the 5.5 now thats a value.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

their website is no help


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Check this thread...*

...Trek's gone back and forth on the 5200/5000 nomenclature, but I think it's basically the same OCLV 120 frame..._until_ 2006, and then there's a significant difference between the 5000 and 5200. See the following discussion:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=28532&highlight=5000+5.2

You'll see from this thread that the design _is_ different between the 5.2 and 5000. Read the RBR reviews, too. Some people think they ride about the same, others, radically different. I got a 2004 5000 for $1600 early this year, and I think it's a great bike, especially at the price. Would a 5.2 be better? Maybe, and maybe I'll get there one day, but right now what I have is fine...I also have a 2002 Litespeed Tuscany, and most weeks, I'm lucky to get in 50 or 60 miles because I spend most of my time training for/playing in tennis tournaments over the last few years...


----------



## Mattman (Jan 28, 2005)

*new vs old technology*

Both are made in the US, the 5200 is the same frame they have made for years, like maybe since 2000 + - without changing it. It's not shabby, Lance won a Tour or two on that frame. The 5.2 came out later and is way lighter and stiffer. The 5.2 SL is the newest and is the lightest and stiffest yet at about 6-8oz lighter in a size 58. I weighed both yesterday. The 5.5 is the same frame as the 5.2 but with Dura ace spec'd instead of ultegra. I would not even consider a 5200, when you can have a 5.2 for just a little more.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

Mattman said:


> Both are made in the US, the 5200 is the same frame they have made for years, like maybe since 2000 + - without changing it. It's not shabby, Lance won a Tour or two on that frame. The 5.2 came out later and is way lighter and stiffer. The 5.2 SL is the newest and is the lightest and stiffest yet at about 6-8oz lighter in a size 58. I weighed both yesterday. The 5.5 is the same frame as the 5.2 but with Dura ace spec'd instead of ultegra. I would not even consider a 5200, when you can have a 5.2 for just a little more.


thanksfor the answer, ill be getting the madone


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

5000 as of the 06' model year is made overseas. 5200 and Madone 5.2 are U.S. made. The Madone 5.2 frame is actually a touch heavier than the 5200 frame (we're talking grams here). The front triangle is a great deal stiffer on the Madone frame. Tracks so well it's freaky.


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Madone*



footballcat said:


> thanksfor the answer, ill be getting the madone


I was in your shoes earlier this year. I went with the 5.2 due to this ride differences. Much smoother and more responsive. I chose the standard 5.2 over the SL because I liked the look of the aero frame better. I have chosen to make up the 200 gram difference through component upgrades. Ride both back to back and let your heart be your guide. Good luck


----------



## JJCole (Jan 13, 2006)

footballcat said:


> thanks?


I was in your shoes last week. I went with the Madone 5.2 after riding both that and the 5200. The Madone's ride is so much sweeter. The 5200 is a nice bike, don't get me wrong. The best analogy I can think of is a Miata vs. a Porsche. Both are sports cars, but hey, the Porsche is the better ride.


----------

